# PPS PRO based custom Micro Recipe



## Happi (29 Jun 2021)

Greeting UKAPs Members, I started my journey about making custom Fertilizer back in 2014, I was mostly Active on the other forums. I live in the USA but I thought i started sharing my knowledge with the other members from the other countries as well. hopefully the UKPS member will enjoy my posts. so here we go

I thought I post a recipe, which is based on PPS-Pro Modified Version of the CSM+B by Edward, the only difference is we won’t be using CSM in this recipe, instead we will be using our own chemicals.

*"Always use Distilled water when making recipe"*

There are two recipe, which will add same numbers of ppm, one of them is fully chelated and the other one is partially chelated. So make sure you are aware of that and not to mix them up with each other’s.

*Recipe #1*, Based on 500 ml Solution, 20 ml per 50 gallon

*Step 1,

Bottle #1* make 450 ml solution, ( start with 400 ml water, Add 10 ml Vinegar, Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate, mix, wait few minutes, add the needed chemicals below and mix, wait till fully dissolved and add more water to reach 450 ml)

Add 8.6 gm of DTPA Fe (11%)

Add 7.6 gm of Fe Gluconate (12.46%)

Add 1.67 gm of MnSO4.H2O

Add 2.01 gm of H3BO3 (Boric Acid)

Add 1.66 gm of ZnSO4.7H2O

*Step 2,

Bottle #2* make 500 ml solution ( start with 400 ml water, Add 10 ml Vinegar, Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate, mix, wait few minutes, add the needed chemicals below and mix, wait till fully dissolved and add more water to reach 500 ml)

Add 2.04 gm of Na2MoO4.2H2O

Add 5.28 gm of CuSO4.5H2O

Add 0.424 gm of NiSO4.6H2O

*Step 3,*

After making the Bottle #1 and #2, stir them for few minutes and wait few hours. now take 10 ml from Bottle #2 and add it to the Bottle #1, now this will make a 460ml Solution in Bottle #1, add 40 ml Distilled water to Bottle #1 and complete the solution to 500 ml.

Now use the Bottle #1 to dose your tank, 20 ml will add 0.4 ppm Fe in 50 gallon water, adjust your dose as per PPS recommendation

Fe 0.4
Mn 0.1144
Zn 0.08
B 0.0744
Cu 0.00568
S 0.11
Mo 0.00344
Na 0.00164
Ni 0.0004




*Recipe #2*, Fully Chelated, Based on 500 ml Solution, 20 ml per 50 gallon

*Step 1,

Bottle #1* make 450 ml solution ( start with 400 ml water, Add 10 ml Vinegar, Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate, mix, wait few minutes, add the needed chemicals below and mix, wait till fully dissolved and add more water to reach 450 ml) 

Add 9.83 gm of EDTA Fe (13%)

Add 5.6 gm of DTPA Fe (11%)

Add 4.17 Mn EDTA 13%

Add 2.53 gm Zn EDTA 15%

Add 2.01 gm of H3BO3


*Step 2,

Bottle #2 *make 500 ml solution ( start with 400 ml water, Add 10 ml Vinegar, Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate, mix, wait few minutes, add the needed chemicals below and mix, wait till fully dissolved and add more water to reach 500 ml) 

Add 2.04 gm of Na2MoO4.2H2O

Add 8.9588 gm Cu EDTA 15%

Add 0.424 gm of NiSO4.6H2O

*Step 3,*

After making the Bottle #1 and #2, stir them for few minutes, wait few hours. Now take 10 ml from Bottle #2 and add it to the Bottle #1, now this will make a 460ml Solution in Bottle #1, add 40 ml Distilled water and complete the solution to 500 ml.

Now use the Bottle #1 to dose your tank, 20 ml will add 0.4 ppm Fe in 50 gallon water, adjust your dose as per PPS recommendation

Fe 0.4
Mn 0.1144
Zn 0.08
B 0.0744
Cu 0.00568
Mo 0.00344
Na 0.00164
Ni 0.0004

This recipe was designed for use with PPS-Pro or any other system. All the chemicals can be found on the internet or quick search with google, you can decide by yourself where you want to get yours, I get mine from customhydronutrients, MBFerts, Alpha Chemicals, Amazon, Ebay etc. these chemicals are based on the USA stores, UKAPS member might need to find them in their own countries.

Both recipes would add the same ppm as mentioned on the PPS-Pro website if you were to dose the Bottle#1 as 1ml per 10 gallon, which will add the following:

ppm

0.10000 Fe
0.02860 Mn
0.01860 B
0.02000 Zn
0.00086 Mo
0.00142 Cu
0.00010 Ni









						Perpetual Preservation System - Nutrient imbalance TE
					

TE too low / high  What is the recommended trace element dose? Some time ago, there was a system called PPS-Classic. It was analytical system able to give us details about plant consumptions. At that time, the average trace element mix, referenced to Fe level was established at 0.01 ppm.  Shortly




					sites.google.com
				





*Note: I no longer use Ascorbic Acid, **I** find it to react with other chemicals such as Copper and it causes **precipitation** in the solution, sometime it works and sometime it **doesn't**, it was a hit or miss **situation.**  instead you can use other things to lower the PH, there are many alternatives, the cheap one is Vinegar. you can also replace Potassium Sorbate with Sodium Benzoate to increase the shelf life of the product, both works well to preserve the **solution** and prevent the fungus or mold. *


----------

